# treestand ?



## toddb0852 (Jan 28, 2008)

I found a Loggy Bayou Mega Transformer climber for 179. Is this a good deal? Does anyone know if these are any good?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know how good they are but I do know that Sportsmansguide.com has tree stands for real cheap. It's where I get all my hunting stuff. Its a great site..


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

I have one that is one season old that I will sell for $125.00 

Great Stand just have too many

Rusty


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

WEBFOOTII said:


> I have one that is one season old that I will sell for $125.00
> 
> Great Stand just have too many
> 
> Rusty



LOL you can never have to many stands!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i got one ive had it for 3 years. i like it alot. i like how its real light cuz i walk a long way to my stands. i had a summit viper for along time then i went to this cuz it was lighter.


----------

